# Provera



## dreamchaser (Feb 13, 2008)

Ladies,

I had a negative IVF cycle in October & have since had 2 AFs, I'm impatiently waiting for my 3rd so we can go ahead with FET however we're onto day 40 & still no sign!   I'm never late so I rang the hospital yesterday & was told to hang on another 2 weeks & if AF still not turned up I could take Provera to bring it on. Does anyone know, if I do have to take it & I do have a period can I then go ahead with a natural FET after that bleed or will I have to wait??

Oh I'm not pregnant by the way  

Jo x


----------

